# First bird suggestions?



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi I am 15 and looking into getting a pet bird. It would be a family pet but I would be the main carer. I am interested in Cockatiels and Green Cheek Conures, could you please give me your opinion on whether they are suitable for me and the rest of my family? I'd really like it to be able to come out with me every night for 2-5hrs. Is wing-clipping recommended? I wouldn't mind having it's wings clipped if it is safer for the bird. Sorry for the questions and thanks for any help I get!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Moony14 said:


> Hi I am 15 and looking into getting a pet bird. It would be a family pet but I would be the main carer. I am interested in Cockatiels and Green Cheek Conures, could you please give me your opinion on whether they are suitable for me and the rest of my family? I'd really like it to be able to come out with me every night for 2-5hrs. Is wing-clipping recommended? I wouldn't mind having it's wings clipped if it is safer for the bird. Sorry for the questions and thanks for any help I get!


Noooooo please do not clip your birds wings, if you don't want an animal that flies, don't get a bird lol they are meant to fly! 

Anyway back to the original question, you have to consider how much space you have for a cage and what level of noise you and your family can put up with before deciding what kind of bird to get 

Conures are great, I had one, but they can get very noisy when they don't have constant attention


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah I only would do it if it was suggested but what happens if it escapes, does it mean my bird will be confined to the indoors and can't go outside unless I have an aviary? We have quite a lot of space for a cage and can give it plenty of time after school time  also my grandad is a breeder of a few species including green cheek conures so he might be able to hand raise it for me!


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Where would you be going in the nights wherevyoud want it to go with you? Or did I misread wht you said? :blush:
Parrots can be easily stressed, especially when they're new, so taking it out every night somewhere probably wouldnt be a good idea.

Parrotlets are great little birds. Only around 5inches or so, very colourful and chatty. Massive personalities.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh no I mean come out of it's cage with me haha! But when it's older I would like for it to be able to sit with me outside- is this possible? I like parrotlets but I have no idea where to get them.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh right I see :lol2: sorry. 

Parrots are very often taken outside under constant supervision once settled in to enjoy the sun, but normally in a smaller cage. But not in direct sun or draughts.
They can get ill very quickly from being too cold or warm. There are Manu predators about and chances for your bird to escape, so a cage is a must, and it can still enjoy the outdoors with you. Some people use leashes with the bigger parrots. Again, the bird is more vulnerable to predators and you couldnt just leash them up. Plants, pesticides and all sorts csn be ingested by your bird and make for a quick rush to the vet and probably fatal results. 

Parrotlets are lovely. Many places sell them. My local breeder/shop hand rears all their parrots and that's where we got ours from.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Also parrotlets seem to be a bit more easy going on the bonding front. When she was a baby mine would fly at my husbands head just to bite him and then fly back to me laughing. They do bond to one person as all parrots seem to, and mines very much bonded to me, but they are more acceptable in my opinion of other people caring for and handling them.
They have been referred to as the most aggressive parrot species.. but dont let that out you off. I'm sure this is just because they don't often get on with other parrotlets and they can and will attack a bigger bird/animal.

Mine is very sweet and her moods are funny. She went through a biting stage, like they all do, but it didn't last too long. 
As with any bird though, be aware they will bite you and they will test you to see what they are going to be getting away with.
Most are very territorial, especially parrotlets. 

Which ones have you researched? Could you give us more info on yoir family and living arrangements? Have you any young children for example in the household?

Also wanted to mention my parrotlet nearly escaped once as I went to answer the door to the postman and she was so quiet I forgot she was out. She flew after me like she always does and flew upstairs. I found her clinging to the window that was luckily closed. Its nearly always open. parrotlets are also so small that they're easily not seen. They do love to chase cat balls around on the floor. 
Cockatiels are great. Ive had many and budgies too. The one cockatiel was so tame and he was absolutely gorgeous. But they can be very very noisy.


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*First Bird Suggestions?*

Moony14,

For a first pet bird, I would suggest a Cockatiel - hand-reared would be best. They make a very good pet, and are under-rated.

Green-Cheek (and other Pyrrhura) Conures have a tendency - even when hand-reared - to be nippy and aggressive as they get older.

Parrotlets - there is a craze in US for hand-reared Parrotlets. My own personal viewpoint, having kept several species of Parrotlets - is that they prefer the company of their own kind and are not suitable as a single bird!

Wing-clipping - the 'trimming of primary flight feathers' - is an effective, humane means of restraning a bird. Properly done, it causes no lasting damage - the primaries are moulted once a year. Whilst I would only use wing-clipping on specific species for a specific purpose such as 'slowing down' an aggressive cock Touraco, it is a matter of personal choice and dependent on the circumstances surrounding the bird and it's owners!


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok you wanna know about our family? So there is my parents, me (the oldest sibling), my brother (12) and my sister (11). I have been looking mostly at GCC's and cockatiels as I prefer the medium sized birds. We have enough space for a medium sized cage. Really, I would like a bird that would atleast tolerate the rest of my family and have me as it's primary carer. I don't really care about it's speaking ability but I would like to be able to teach it some tricks. Anything else you would like to know?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Seems to me also a pair of cockatiels would be best.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have read that having two of a bird means it will bond less with the owner? Is that right?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I think it depends on the individual bird really. We had two cocktails, then three, all inside... Then a whole avairy full with budgies too. All the way through the one hand reared cockatiel we had stayed tame and bonded to us all equally throughout. 
And they had mirrors too as well as each other. He was bonded with the first cockatiel we had before he came along but wasn't any less friendly with us. From my experience if they are friendly to begin with and you get them as hand reared babies, they will grab any attention they can of anyone.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I would suggest a hand-reared Cockatiel, small Conure (Green-Cheeked, Maroon-Bellied) or even a Caique. 

I would never wing-clip a parrot, for many many reasons, including that it can cause serious physical damage, & can be the start of physchological problems. A parrot was meant to fly, it is their natural means of escape, it gives them security & is the best form of exercise for them, building a strong healthy heart. If you wanted a pet that didn't live in water, you wouldn't get a fish would you? : victory:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

You don't need to clip a birds wings to be able to let it out of the cage. You just make sure that ALL windows and doors are closed and it can't escape!

I harness trained my african grey so I could take her outside but she wasn't really very impressed about going out, she prefers the security of inside, and she won't tolerate the harness any more either.

If you really want to be able to take your bird outside, get hold of a good travel cage, but as previously mentioned they can easily get cold or overheat as they are not British animals and are not used to our weather!

I know people keep recommending parrotlets but I will warn you, I had one, he absolutely hated me, and he was so loud we got evicted from our flat lol lovely bird apart from that!

I found my hand reared conures to be very needy, and they weren't happy with just 2 or 3 hours out on a night time, they needed constant attention and at the time we couldn't provide that.

I have never had a caique although I think they look like great little birds, and I have never had a cockatiel either, but again they look lovely and I have heard great things about them!

Obviously some birds are more expensive than others, have different cage requirements and different diet requirements too. Also they can incur hefty vet bills if/when they get sick so it is a very good idea to insure them.


----------



## Parrot Lady (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Mooney14,

Firstly, may I congratulate you on trying to find out as much as you can about these beautiful creatures. There is an article written by Liz Wilson on Northern Parrots website 'Is a parrot right for me' its well worth a read and for your parents too. Before I got my parrot I like you did lots of research and read countless books (infact I still do!) and gave a lot of thought as to whether I would be prepared to meet the needs of a parrot for the next 15-20 years (longer for some species), so what I'm trying to say is its not the here and now but also the future as I'm guessing that at some point you will either be going to college/university getting a job etc (all part of growing up unfortunately).Companion parrots require a great deal of time and interaction to keep them happy and healthy. I am not trying to put you off from getting a parrot, as they are truly amazing :flrt:. I have a Maximillian Pionus who is adorable and I wouldnt be without her. Like ZooMan said Caiques are a good choice, and cockatiels (although I personally havent had either, so can only comment on what I have read and from what other people have said that I speak to), and Pionus. Good luck with your research.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I am gunna try and find that website you mentioned in a sec. I think we have decided on a green-cheek if we do decide to get a bird. Now another question, I can come home at 1.30-2.15 to have lunch. Would this be a good idea so it wasn't alone throughout the day?

Also, when I do go to college my siblings can care for the bird and I will come back atleast 3 times a week to see him/her. OR I may choose to stay at home and not stay in college accomodation. Hopefully, after college I will have my own living arrangements so he/her can belong to me once I reach that age! 

EDIT: Also, is this cage suitable? We will try and get the biggest one we can


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

no unfortunately that cage is not suitable for a small bird or parrot as the bar spacing is too big, they could get their heads stuck in the bars

You need something more like this:-


Montana San Diego Parrot Cage | Cockatiel Cages | Conure Cages - Parrotize UK

That is the cage I had for my conure


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Also I saw you mention about going to college and staying in student accommodation, it may be a better idea to wait until you have finished college if the bird is going to be yours as it isn't really fair to get one and then move out, the bird will wonder where you are and it should be bonded to you, it should be you that looks after it


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok thanks for the link, what bar spacing is the best? I don't know if we will get a bird as we really need to have a long think about it before we rush into a decision. We are going to see my grandad on the weekend and he breeds a few species so he may be able to give us some help with this. Whatever we decide we will always put the pet's best interest before ours : victory:

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

If I remember rightly 1.5 cm bar spacing is the biggest you can have for small birds such as conures


----------



## Parrot Lady (Jan 17, 2012)

The World Parrot Trust has some useful and interesting fact sheets and a good reference library, also I can recommend a book by Rosemary Low 'Why Does My Parrot?' this is worth reading before you go ahead and purchase a bird. As you will need to 'parrot proof' your house. Parrots are sensitive creatures and do not like sudden movements and noise so for eg we no longer have balloons in the house for fear of popping (the noise even makes me jump! lol) and no longer have christmas crackers because of the snap, all uplighters have been banished to the garage for fear of burns, I also take off all jewellery, earrings etc as to a parrot these are just fascinating toys to play with and remove, ouch! Again, buttons on shirts etc etc Coco (my parrot) loves the sound of beak on button so I have 'parrot clothes' as they will use there beak like another foot to help them climb and before you know it your clothes will have tiny little holes in them! Lol, and thats before the poop. When you do your research it may be helpful to look into companion parrots rather than just parrots that are kept in aviarys as there needs and requirements are slightly different.


----------



## Parrot Lady (Jan 17, 2012)

Forgot to say hope you have a nice time at your Granddads with his birds, he will also have some advice for you, he is very lucky, I would love an aviary with Rainbow Lorrikeets, although this is just a distant dream at the moment, but maybe one day :whistling2:


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the help Parrot Lady, I am a bit excited reading through all this information knowing I might own one of these amazing creatures soon! :2thumb:


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Me again!! How does this cage look for a green cheek? CAGE


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Moony14 said:


> Me again!! How does this cage look for a green cheek? CAGE


That cage is fine for a Green-Cheek mate


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

Just my two pence but I think you should choose the one you want the most remember a parrot lives for a long time and you should have the one you want with you fir those years not one that other people think would be the best?


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Malymaz said:


> Just my two pence but I think you should choose the one you want the most remember a parrot lives for a long time and you should have the one you want with you fir those years not one that other people think would be the best?


Yeah this is my favourite cage, I just wanted to check it was suitable before I bought it :2thumb: Thanks for the advice


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

Moony14 said:


> Yeah this is my favourite cage, I just wanted to check it was suitable before I bought it :2thumb: Thanks for the advice


I did mean the bird choice :lol2:
The cage should be one that suits the bird not just the room decorations :2thumb:


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Malymaz said:


> I did mean the bird choice :lol2:
> The cage should be one that suits the bird not just the room decorations :2thumb:


Well I'm just thinking responcibily, I could have just gone out and bought a cockatoo but instead I am asking those wiser than me for advice. I love green cheeks so I am choosing it as my first bird. I could have just followed the advice from most websites and got a budgie, but I'm not that keen on them. I just want what's best for the bird  thanks for the advice though


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

Moony14 said:


> Well I'm just thinking responcibily, I could have just gone out and bought a cockatoo but instead I am asking those wiser than me for advice. I love green cheeks so I am choosing it as my first bird. I could have just followed the advice from most websites and got a budgie, but I'm not that keen on them. I just want what's best for the bird  thanks for the advice though


You did the right thing asking advice and a green cheek would be a great choice! What I was trying to get across was you need something you want that way there's less chance of you getting bored of the animal! 
Oh yeah pics are a must when you get it : victory:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I still think you need to wait until after you finish college it is not a good idea to buy a parrot that you want to be the main keeper of and then move out to college accommodation for a couple of years, it's not very fair to the bird


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I still think you need to wait until after you finish college it is not a good idea to buy a parrot that you want to be the main keeper of and then move out to college accommodation for a couple of years, it's not very fair to the bird


Thank you for that opinion but I will not be the main keeper now


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

Moony14 said:


> Thank you for that opinion but I will not be the main keeper now


Good luck now you can get the one you want well done for researching and welcome to the hobby


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just an update! I think I have decided I will wait until I have a house of my own to get a bird. I think right now with my school work and upcoming expedition I am not in the right positsion to commit to a bird, however much I want one :bash:

Thanks again for all the help, if you want to suggest any other suitable pets that aren't as much of a commitment that would be great : victory:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Moony14 said:


> Just an update! I think I have decided I will wait until I have a house of my own to get a bird. I think right now with my school work and upcoming expedition I am not in the right positsion to commit to a bird, however much I want one :bash:
> 
> Thanks again for all the help, if you want to suggest any other suitable pets that aren't as much of a commitment that would be great : victory:


fair play for putting the bird first, not many people care, aslong as they got what they want, i commend you young sir:notworthy:

my first bird will be a harris hawk: victory:
got the garden just need some mesh and the knowledge:whistling2::lol2:


----------

